# Welder wanted??????????



## Ian (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi my name is Ian. I currently run my own business fabricating steel frame buildings. I have a wife and 2 kids and we have been to Canada and love it! I now want to know what to do about moving to Canada and finding a job. Can anyone give me some advise? Cheers.


----------

